# Moving soon!



## HedgiePome (Mar 27, 2014)

After Thanksgiving, my family and I are relocating from FL to CT. My parents plan on driving straight through.

I'm slightly worried about what this means for Cookie. I already plan on getting the hand warmers and extra blankets for the carrier to keep him warm and comfy (plus travel bowls for food/water). But I'm not sure about how he's going to do during the night without his wheel and not being able to get around much. I'm thinking about using a Sterilite bin (I believe it's a 66 quart) and putting him in it during stops to stretch his legs.

Tips/ideas? Thank you!


----------

